# I5 9600k what ghz,voltage (guideline)



## gasolin (May 30, 2020)

Something went wrong when i tried too upgrade too a bigger cpu cooler, stock new noctua thermalpast was used, the cpu was on the old aio when i took the cooler of, than i tried the new cooler and know i have i5 9600k and a msi MPG Z390 gaming pro carbon, i was so scared it might was my gpu i bought an intel cpu + mb since i don't have a spare gpu for ryzen and used the stock cooler master thermapaste

Atm 4.5 ghz at 1.325 volt, what are not the sweetspot, but more what ghz and volt i should  be able to run it at, what would be the standard oc,voltage that most i5 9600k could do  ? (not max but more a guideline to ghz and voltage)


----------



## droopyRO (May 30, 2020)

My 8600K goes to 5Ghz with 1.3V, try that as a baseline and see what you get with your mobo and cooling.


----------



## EarthDog (May 30, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Something went wrong when i tried too upgrade to a bigger cpu cooler, stock new noctua thermalpast was used, the cpu was on the old aio when i took it the cooler of, than i tried the new cooler and know i have i5 9600k and a msi MPG Z390 gaming pro carbon, i was so scared it might was my gpu i bought an intel cpu + mb since i don't have a spare gpu for ryzen and used the stock cooler master thermapaste
> 
> Atm 4.5 ghz at 1.325 volt, what are not the sweetspot, but more what ghz and volt i should  be able to run it at, what would be the standard oc,voltage that most i5 9600k could do  ? (not max but more a guideline to ghz and voltage)


Every cpu is different.  Figure it out...thats the point of overclocking. 

Start at 1.35v and 5 ghz.. go from there.


----------



## gasolin (Jun 4, 2020)

I have my 240 mm aio peaking at 81 c and on some cores there is 10-11-12 c difference (i think that is normal) im a 1.290 or 1.295 volt

Cpu-z is at 1.288 or shortly at 1.280volt

I want 5.0ghz but i don't want more heat

I will be happy answer all questions regarding my case,cpu cooler,fans and mb

Update:
I can get it to run stable at 5.0ghz but i think vcore is way to high 1.350 or 1.360 volt i don't remember 1.340 volt being enough

My temps peaking at 88 c where 4.9ghz and 1.285volt is peaker about 10 c lower

Because of the vcore difference i think the sweetspot is 4.9ghz


----------



## Allala (May 4, 2022)

My setup : asus z390 A i59600k I make overclock to 5.00GHZ with 1.285 volt and it’s okay and stable with me during test stress and game


----------

